# have nothing in common with anyone my age/feeling alone



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

I am almost 35 and don't have a social life, can't connect to anyone in my age group or find anyone like minded my own age. People my own age just make snide comments about me being shy or my interests making me feel worse about myself (even family members do this) and I don't know where to go to socialise (I am not into pubs or clubs, I hate sport, I don't want to take up a new hobby or class because I've been there before and it never works out..so I feel stuck..I even tried Meetups last year but had a panic attack before an event and didn't go).

I try to find likeminded people online but all I find are people younger than me (teens/early twenties) while most of them I have come across are nice, I feel guilty and know I should be with others my age, plus some of them cause drama and I feel used by some of them too. And I can't meet up with them because of the age gap so I feel left out when they start talking about meeting up. 

I feel like a loser and a freak. I don't know what to do anymore. I try not to worry what others say and be myself and enjoy what I like, I still get the snide comments and feel alone.


----------



## victoriangirl (Jan 2, 2009)

I wish I could help you out but I feel like I am stuck in a similar situation. Besides being a shy introvert with SAD, I also happen to be quite different then most people. This fact always shows up whenever I am in social situations (almost always at work) and people are chitchatting about stuff and I feel like I cannot relate or that I find the topic boring. For example most women can talk for hours about shopping, their weight or how they look but I find all that talk so boring (mostly because those things do not matter to me). I have tried meeting new people, trying to force myself to join in conversations but I just do not enjoy it or seem to find people who can get me. 

As strange as it is, I feel like I can mostly relate to comedians on the Jimmy Fallon show. Just watching that show and seeing their sense of humor allows me to feel less lonely. I truly feel like I am living in another dimension than most humans. I see things differently..... and yes that is a very lonely place.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm in a similar predicament to you guys. I mean I've just accepted it really, and live in my own world, but it can get lonely... and humiliating when you have to run the social gauntlet of the workplace.


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

Christacat: What do you normally do during the day or weekend? Or what would you like to be doing? If you can answer this, maybe you can find people who share the same interests.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I think SAS is actually a greta place to start. You can meet people who suffer the same problems as yous uch as being int heir 30's and not being able to relate to other people their age. IF there was anyone in your area you could meet up with from here or talk to ont he phone or MSN? idk, just a thought.


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

Kristie26 said:


> Christacat: What do you normally do during the day or weekend? Or what would you like to be doing? If you can answer this, maybe you can find people who share the same interests.


I don't do much because there's nowhere for me to go  (as I said, hate sport, don't want to get a new hobby or join a class because I have been there before and it didn't help, don't drink, don't like clubs) I work on Mondays, for the rest of the week and on the weekends I am either online or trying to enjoy my own company when I go out shopping..and when I do socialise and the people find out what my hobbies are, they just slag me off. I can't find anyone similar at all.


----------



## pantazi (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi

It would help me if you listed what you like, rather than just what you dont like, to see if we have anything in common. 

Also I think you're being hard on yourself, but as I am too, who am I to talk


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

What _are_ your hobbies, if you don't mind me asking? Now I'm curious!


----------



## zork2001 (Oct 29, 2011)

> What _are_ your hobbies, if you don't mind me asking? Now I'm curious!


 Dressing up as a woman.


----------



## Mysteriousvirgo (Mar 6, 2012)

For whatever it's worth, you aren't alone there...I just turned 34 and I find I have nothing in common with others my age and near my age. Sadly, in terms of life experience and my level of social/emotional development, I relate better to people around 15 years younger than me.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes, I have this problem too... just too damn shy. Putting myself way outside my comfort zone didn't help either. That ended up in disaster, rejection, hurting my feewings. Forcing myself to talk to women in bars... you get the idea. I have been in a social anxiety group for about a year and recently was able to hang out with someone from there outside the group without much difficulty. But it took a while to get to that point. So what I think is its best just to keep putting yourself out there. Talk to other but don't make yourself very uncomfortable. Taking classes is I think a better bet than pubs. Eventually things will probably happen for you.


----------



## ToucanSam (Mar 22, 2012)

victoriangirl said:


> Besides being a shy introvert with SAD, I also happen to be quite different then most people.


doesn't this suck?? as if having SA isn't bad enough, we have to be different, too. it's a double handicap.



Mysteriousvirgo said:


> I have nothing in common with others my age and near my age. Sadly, in terms of life experience and my level of social/emotional development, I relate better to people around 15 years younger than me.


me too. Especially because most middle-aged people have kids and the whole Married Life; sorry, I can't relate to your kid's lack of interest in reading (maybe turn off the tv once in awhile??) nor am I super interested in that awesome leaf blower you just bought from Home Depot.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

I feel the same too. I can't relate to people because they are all party loving extorverts. I fel more comfortable with older people because most of them have got the whole partying thing out of their system, but even a lot of older people have active social lives.

This is one reason i am afraid of talking to peole my age especially women becasue the inevitible talk about clubbing and partying will come up. I feel such a square because i am such a hermit.


----------



## shymomoffour (May 9, 2012)

I feel like a hermit too but like it.I dont want to do anything outside the house...I feel older because I cross stitch and crochet and do word search puzzles and watch my reality junk. I feel embarrassed when people on here say because we have kids there is nothing in common though. I have my kids but also have to face sa everyday and still try to be normal so my kids dont get what I have. Even with all my kids I still feel alone...so it shouldnt matter if we have kids are not. If we all have sa we all have it even if we arent diagnosed.


----------



## Mysteriousvirgo (Mar 6, 2012)

ToucanSam said:


> Especially because most middle-aged people have kids and the whole Married Life; sorry, I can't relate to your kid's lack of interest in reading (maybe turn off the tv once in awhile??) nor am I super interested in that awesome leaf blower you just bought from Home Depot.


I'm not to middle age yet, but the way you put it does sum things up in a nutshell. For instance, the married and coupled people on my Facebook newsfeed post things about things they're cooking, things they've gotten for the kids and pics of their kids, their outings together...meanwhile I post links to my DJ mixes and new electronic music tracks I discover and posting jokes or puns and talking about stuff I'm doing to my car (which looks like something a much younger person might drive, btw, given the 17" wheels, tint, and stereo and whatnot, plus it's 15 yrs old). It's a different world.

So yeah, I'm really not interested in your new recipe (I never even learned to cook for myself) or your home care purchases (never even had my own place). I'm not interested in what your kid's been doing in school (sorry). One old friend of mine has a 5th child now, married w/ a home and a career and it's just hard to believe I'm older than him and yet I'm still at the life stage of someone just starting out.

Yep...I feel like I just haven't really grown up yet.


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

cloister2 said:


> Yes, I have this problem too... just too damn shy. Putting myself way outside my comfort zone didn't help either. That ended up in disaster, rejection, hurting my feewings. Forcing myself to talk to women in bars... you get the idea. I have been in a social anxiety group for about a year and recently was able to hang out with someone from there outside the group without much difficulty. But it took a while to get to that point. So what I think is its best just to keep putting yourself out there. Talk to other but don't make yourself very uncomfortable. Taking classes is I think a better bet than pubs. Eventually things will probably happen for you.


Joining groups, even social anxiety ones, doesn't even help for me. One art group I was at for a number of years, I never met anyone, got teased for my art work (which is why I gave art/drawing up) most of the others were into drugs/drinking, they picked on me alot for what I liked did or say. Even the group leaders didn't care. Thank god that place closed down. It doesn't matter where I am, what I do, or say-always the odd person. I tried not to be uncomfortable, put myself out there, even opened up it just results in drama. There is something wrong with me, I know it. I don't want to be hanging with teens/people in their twenties online for the rest of my life, I am so ****ing scared.


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

christacat said:


> Joining groups, even social anxiety ones, doesn't even help for me. One art group I was at for a number of years, I never met anyone, got teased for my art work (which is why I gave art/drawing up) most of the others were into drugs/drinking, they picked on me alot for what I liked did or say. Even the group leaders didn't care. Thank god that place closed down. It doesn't matter where I am, what I do, or say-always the odd person. I tried not to be uncomfortable, put myself out there, even opened up it just results in drama. There is something wrong with me, I know it. I don't want to be hanging with teens/people in their twenties online for the rest of my life, I am so ****ing scared.


It sounds like you had a really rough time with the artsy people. I would have thought that the "out-there" creative types would be more understanding.
It's not always a bad thing being an "odd" person, the most memorable people in my life were always the weird ones. Who wants to spend time an abundance of time with carbon-copy stereotypical....
Sucks that you tried some of the meetup groups and they didn't work out for you either. I've been pushing myself lately to go to some of them, it's not easy, but i figure if i don't get out there i'm not going to meet anyone new at home.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

christacat said:


> Joining groups, even social anxiety ones, doesn't even help for me. One art group I was at for a number of years, I never met anyone, got teased for my art work (which is why I gave art/drawing up) most of the others were into drugs/drinking, they picked on me alot for what I liked did or say. Even the group leaders didn't care. Thank god that place closed down. It doesn't matter where I am, what I do, or say-always the odd person. I tried not to be uncomfortable, put myself out there, even opened up it just results in drama. There is something wrong with me, I know it. I don't want to be hanging with teens/people in their twenties online for the rest of my life, I am so ****ing scared.


That's too bad about the art group but don't give up. I have been places where everyone rejected me and I made the mistake of sticking around. I realized I didn't belong there eventually. I just didn't fit in there. It was not proof of something being wrong with me. Now I completely avoid people who ignore me or are mean. I don't even allow myself to get into those situations and if someone doesn't show interest in me, I make no effort to win them over. If you're unhappy with yourself maybe you can do something to change it. That's what I have to do, hard as it may seem. But I'm happy to have 1 or 2 friends for now. I have been hurt a lot putting me in basically lifelong pain so I'm careful who I try to befriend. Seeming needy is like walking around with a shoot me sign. It turns people into rabid animals... brings out that side.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

christacat said:


> It doesn't matter where I am, what I do, or say-always the odd person. I tried not to be uncomfortable, put myself out there, even opened up it just results in drama. There is something wrong with me, I know it. I don't want to be hanging with teens/people in their twenties online for the rest of my life, I am so ****ing scared.


Not everyone here is in their teens or twenties, although they do predominate on this forum. I know these feelings of creeping unease, but they are a reflection of the small-mindedness of those around you and the narrowness of the societies we live in, and not necessarily a sign that there is anything wrong with you. It is hard, but you need to allow yourself to be who you are and not become fixated with what others may or may not think.

Can I recommend a book? The Happiness Trap by Dr Russ Harris. It helped for me.


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

Reclus said:


> Not everyone here is in their teens or twenties, although they do predominate on this forum. I know these feelings of creeping unease, but they are a reflection of the small-mindedness of those around you and the narrowness of the societies we live in, and not necessarily a sign that there is anything wrong with you. It is hard, but you need to allow yourself to be who you are and not become fixated with what others may or may not think.
> 
> Can I recommend a book? The Happiness Trap by Dr Russ Harris. It helped for me.


I didn't mean this forum, I meant elsewhere where I hang out online sorry i should of mentioned that before.


----------



## pantazi (Sep 3, 2012)

*I have nothing in common with anyone my age*

Really, so you've met everyone?

You are judging everyone as if we are all the same.

This isn't true.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Sir, you are a master of the rhetorical question and the all-encompassing syllogism. Clearly she has no more met everyone than you have. Obviously the OP was referring to the people in her part of the world; people with whom she has crossed paths, and by whom she feels judged for her individuality, not the other way around.


----------



## alt255 (Aug 27, 2012)

:argueI've found that listening to podcasts on an almost daily basis has helped me feel less lonely and more connected to society since I started about a year and a half ago. I took a new job inspecting circuit boards, which is dreadfully monotonous but allowed me to listen to an mp3 player for 8 hours a day. I quickly became bored with every song on my Ipod and began to explore downloading podcasts. The ones that affected me the most have been the long format conversational ones. It feels like you are right there participating in the conversation, but, without the awkward feelings. And the more hours you log listening to that one person talking to other interesting people at great length the more you feel like a part of that scene. See the "Joe Rogan Experience" or Marc Maron's WTF for a sample of a really good conversation


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I have no either... and I am in college, lol


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

alt255 said:


> :argueI've found that listening to podcasts on an almost daily basis has helped me feel less lonely and more connected to society since I started about a year and a half ago. I took a new job inspecting circuit boards, which is dreadfully monotonous but allowed me to listen to an mp3 player for 8 hours a day. I quickly became bored with every song on my Ipod and began to explore downloading podcasts. The ones that affected me the most have been the long format conversational ones. It feels like you are right there participating in the conversation, but, without the awkward feelings. And the more hours you log listening to that one person talking to other interesting people at great length the more you feel like a part of that scene. See the "Joe Rogan Experience" or Marc Maron's WTF for a sample of a really good conversation


Funny you mentioned Marc Moran WTF because I have one of his podcasts on my ipod. It's just an interview he did with a comedian I like


----------



## Chris 316 (Sep 7, 2012)

I have met some pretty good people from here, sometimes what your looking for can be right under your nose, alot of us here are the same or simular to you. This place is the only place online i feel comfy and i just got here.

Goodluck and wish you well.


----------



## Chris 316 (Sep 7, 2012)

It's too bad there was not an instant teleport system and all of us everywhere around the world could walk in and hang out. Haha we would be more then them "normal" people rawr.


----------



## glitterball (Oct 19, 2012)

i feel exactly the same. i'm 31, have only one friend who is 27, and we only meet up if i text her, she never texts me. we only met cuz we worked in the same place for a few months, and have not much in common.but i enjoy her company, and can't drop her, as she is the only friend i have. doesn't matter that she's in her 20's, she's way more mature than me in many areas, and i am wiser in others, we kind of balance out.its one sided though- if i ceased to text her to meet up, we would lose contact.always the pattern in my life, i like people more than they like me.not being self pitying, its just fact.
i feel just the same as many of you guys, and wow is it good to know i'm not alone. ive felt like such a misfit for so long now. ive tried to join clubs to meet people, but there is never anything in my area i fancy attending. have had no close friends since school, a good 15 yrs ago, which is so sad. but its true, in your 30's everyone is all set with their friends,partners, and here's me, trying to make friends still.
my days revolve around watching tv shows, it helps with the lonelines. when the crew at greys anatomy or frasier don't make me feel better, i get on a bus to town, where i spend the day looking around the shops, just to have contact with people. i live with my 2 sisters, and they are the only people i am close to in the world.without them, my life would be totally empty, as i don't see anyone else, week to week, month by month. having long stretches of unemployment is v bad for my mental health, as i get so isolated and feel so worthless.ive lately been wondering what on earth the point of me is. i have no job,no kids, no partner.i have an empty empty life, and have had for a good decade. i don't see it improving.i dont know how to meet people,or where. im sick of being so alone, so lonely. it sure would be marvellous to teleport all of us into the same room.wonder if we would all get on?


----------



## Scrumpilump2000 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes, i understand. I am going through some rough times right now. Feeling dreadfully alone. I think i need to go back on an antidepressant and quick. My heart is just aching. I am worried about my future. Turning forty next year and i am terrified. I have a trade, masonry, but i am pretty stressed out around people. I usually am self-employed and that cuts down on having to deal. I am at a crisis point and i think i need help.


----------



## bornunderprotest (Oct 8, 2012)

christacat said:


> Funny you mentioned Marc Moran WTF because I have one of his podcasts on my ipod. It's just an interview he did with a comedian I like


i think that it can be a mistake, to specifically seek out people that we we have "things in common with". sometimes the bonds that we have with people, develop from things below the concious level. it's not just about interests or convictions. i also feel that, constructive acquaintances,are important.


----------



## MoonlitMaven (May 1, 2013)

Yay me for necroing a dead thread!

But I strongly sympathize with the OP.

I too feel completely alone in my interests and enjoyments.


----------



## Sheeshle (Jan 26, 2013)

Do you guys find that most of your interests/ hobbies are kind of solitary anyway and therefore it is actually pretty hard to find people who enjoy them as well? I am thinking of reading, birdwatching, astronomy etc. Most people do these things alone. It makes it hard to use interests as a way to meet people.


----------



## jackbruns28 (Dec 7, 2012)

Well, I think this is only natural once we hit our 30's. After all, it is around this time frame that most of what remains of our friends and family have either passed on into Valhalla or gotten married and maybe have some kids. They've moved on and those with SA have found it difficult to do likewise for probably obvious reasons.


----------



## Stephra (Apr 19, 2012)

Mysteriousvirgo said:


> I'm not to middle age yet, but the way you put it does sum things up in a nutshell. For instance, the married and coupled people on my Facebook newsfeed post things about things they're cooking, things they've gotten for the kids and pics of their kids, their outings together...meanwhile I post links to my DJ mixes and new electronic music tracks I discover and posting jokes or puns and talking about stuff I'm doing to my car (which looks like something a much younger person might drive, btw, given the 17" wheels, tint, and stereo and whatnot, plus it's 15 yrs old). It's a different world.
> 
> So yeah, I'm really not interested in your new recipe (I never even learned to cook for myself) or your home care purchases (never even had my own place). I'm not interested in what your kid's been doing in school (sorry). One old friend of mine has a 5th child now, married w/ a home and a career and it's just hard to believe I'm older than him and yet I'm still at the life stage of someone just starting out.
> 
> Yep...I feel like I just haven't really grown up yet.


THIS. A THOUSAND TIMES THIS.

For me, it's news and politics. I try to get people engaged in a discussion, try to get thoughts and opinions flowing, but get no interest. But someone else's post about how little Joey got spaghetti sauce stains on his new shirt will spawn a pages-long discussion about how big he's getting so fast, and how to get tomato sauce stains out of cotton blends, and who's got hand-me-downs that might fit him.

Really?

Is that all there is to life?

I sometimes feel like that world is trying to tell me that the things I think about and care about are useless and pointless. That my lack of children makes me somehow irrelevant in the world of real grown-up people.

I SOOOO feel you on this one.


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

cypher said:


> *sighs* yes to all of this. At least I still know people who are single like me, without kids. But they are few and far between. The majority of people that I have to interact with have families. And when there's two parents around, they talk about kids. Which is when I try to gracefully extricate myself from the conversation. What am I supposed to say? Of course, it's understandable. But most of the chit chat centers around relationships and family. It's awkward.


This is very true. People that have children automatically have something in common to talk about. I don't know any people my age (46) that are single and have no children.


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sheeshle said:


> Do you guys find that most of your interests/ hobbies are kind of solitary anyway and therefore it is actually pretty hard to find people who enjoy them as well? I am thinking of reading, birdwatching, astronomy etc. Most people do these things alone. It makes it hard to use interests as a way to meet people.


Yes. For me its walking the dog, cycling but I do tend to gravitate towards activities that is done alone.


----------



## Sheeshle (Jan 26, 2013)

lonesomeboy said:


> Yes. For me its walking the dog, cycling but I do tend to gravitate towards activities that is done alone.


So that makes it pretty tricky to meet like minded people through interests. I am always a bit torn - I would like company but when I am involved in an activity such as observing through my telescope, company would just ruin it. I am not sure I can be pleased.


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

Ditched the younger 'friends' I hung out with online-the ones I mentioned in my post here- (at another website, not this one) last week-just fed up with feeling used. Feel even more alone, people still make snide comments over my interests. I wish I had someone to connect to.


----------



## Sheeshle (Jan 26, 2013)

You have eluded to one of your interests being art? I cannot understand why anyone would make snide comments over art? Unless they are freaking loonies. Are they criticising your actual work or the fact that you are arty?


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

jackbruns28 said:


> Well, I think this is only natural once we hit our 30's. After all, it is around this time frame that most of what remains of our friends and family have either passed on into Valhalla or gotten married and maybe have some kids. They've moved on and those with SA have found it difficult to do likewise for probably obvious reasons.


Very much so.

I'm only barely of age for this forum section (turned 30 earlier this year) but I know exactly what you mean.

One by one individuals would disappear as their life moved forward, while mine remains stagnant. Even in the rare instances when those people wouldn't completely vanish, you just feel increasingly disconnected from them, and from people in general.

The younger people seem increasingly _young_ to you, but at the same time you feel like such a failure compared to people your own age that you can't imagine any of them would want anything to do with you. When you speak with them you feel like such a loser for being so far behind in life, and for not being able to contribute in the conversations of the things they talk about (like parenting).

My final contact out in the real world was my sister, but we don't even talk online anymore. She's in a new house with two kids, and her life has evolved to where it should be at her age. Whenever we _would_ speak, I felt like I was being talked down to in the way an adult lowers their conversation to a child's level.

I wish that I could say something constructive to help the OP... but all I can say is I get where you're coming from.


----------



## Captainmycaptain (Sep 23, 2012)

mfd said:


> Very much so.
> 
> I'm only barely of age for this forum section (turned 30 earlier this year) but I know exactly what you mean.
> 
> ...


Whenever I hear someone talking about their kids, it makes me happy cause I don't have kids and still have my freedom.


----------



## christacat (Aug 6, 2010)

Sheeshle said:


> You have eluded to one of your interests being art? I cannot understand why anyone would make snide comments over art? Unless they are freaking loonies. Are they criticising your actual work or the fact that you are arty?


I had 'teachers' in the art 'group' I was in years ago just criticizing what I based my art on and how I drew it. One of them cornered me in the toilet after the class had ended and she was really nasty about ,my work, I went home in tears. Others in the group hated me too, never connected to them at all. That was years ago and has put me off drawing or doing art ever since, or joining another group in real life.


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

^ Well if it makes you feel better, social groups are often over-rated and a waste of time and money.

These guys keep on calling me to go out in a group, then they always get mad and each other and me. Always they end up arguing about some stupid pointless loser topics for a bunch of 30-somethings, especially politics and religion. I always end up going to a restaurant with them because I can't say NO, then regret it later.

Well no more. Yesterday, I made it abundantly clear to them to not include me in any more get-togethers. I cited a serious past generation family issue (which is true) and that I needed to bow out and have some privacy quiet time.


----------



## CE3K (May 8, 2013)

Like a lot here, I can relate christacat. However, as time has gone on I now realise that it's ok to not relate. I know I'll never be anything like most guys my age. I'm just different and NOT in a bad way. I don't wanna be like them and they don't wanna be like me. It's ok. Feel comfortable with who you are. The other humans aren't bad, just differrent. Anyway, you're not alone.


----------



## Sheeshle (Jan 26, 2013)

Blah, what a cow. There is someone at my place of work who is just like that. You don't even have to ask him for his opinion, he will just give it and try to ram it down your throat. I may have a new photo I took as my desktop on my computer and he comes in and will say 'it's blurry'. Well I like the damn photo and I never asked him if it was blurry. Anyway I just said to him 'do not give me your opinion unless I ask you for it'. Trust me, it isn't you. People like that are just so miserable and insecure that they have to make others feel crappy. I know for a fact that he is miserable and I would bet my life that these so-called teachers are the same. I teach and I have to mark a lot of stuff but I always believe in giving a compliment sandwhich. You find something nice to say, then give some criticism and then find something else nice to say. Students are more receptive. You don't actually have to make anyone feel like crap unless you choose to. Please, please, please don't allow these horrible, sad people to stop you from doing anything.


----------



## silverbullwinkle (Dec 3, 2013)

i'm in the same boat.I'm 59 but because i look younger by 10 to 15 years i used to hang with younger people.When i was in my 30's i hung with 18-26 and when i was in my 40's ,the same thing except some were in their 30's too at that time.As i began to hit my late 50's ,i began to look 39 to mid 40.That's when suddenly,younger people stopped being so readily friendly and instead found it creepy that i was being 'overfriendly'..That was very hard for me to swallow and is even worse now.My interests are nowhere near the same as people in my age bracket and i,like other posters here,get criticized by others regarding those interests. Younger people think it's creepy that i listen to and buy a lot of the current music..not the main stream though..i listen to bands like Xandria,Tarja,Amberian Dawn,etc..but as a collector since the mid 50's i have everything one can imagine in my possession.80's music and music videos are my preference and my daily pass time.That and i'm a night person hanging at coffee shops and Walmart all hours.Being i receive total disability for dsps and anxieties All invisible disabilities ,makes people even more critical,because i'm unemployed..they get the notion"you have 2 arms and legs,you can do SOMETHING".My interests lay somewhere in the teen area as i love to sit at home and watch music videos and play online and hang out at Denny's and do walmart..All of this at night as i sleep from 6am to 2pm.i love to cruise in my car at nights in the a.m. side,listening to cdr's i recorded. out and about like a kid during the a.m. hours.bottom line,I love to hang out listen to music watch music videos and browse Wally World.Just like any mature 59 year old man.I miss hanging with younger people.My best friend for many years was my cousin who is 20 years younger than i and we were like clones.But over time family marriage and kids overtook him totally and now i have nobody to hang with..Young people don't have time for someone that looks to be in their early 40's..Most people judge me right away at being 40 or early 40's.The few young people that DO seem to like talking to me are people i meet at the local Dennys. But when they find out how old i am it seems to bother them and the total ignoring thing begins..So i just reply to people "That sound's good" regarding whatever they judge my age to be.I did learn however,that people don't get by with that today much..People become suspicious thinking you have something to hide if you don't own up to your age right away when you're asked.A person doesn't have the option anymore of saying "i don't talk about or discuss my age". or like i say "that sounds good" and leaving it at that. This proves to me that people,especially young people have become ageist..pretty much so.


----------

